# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  toad color variations

## schoch79

Hi guys. I'm new here but just wanted to share the nights events with you. So there was a light rain tonight and the toads were all over the roads. I decided to spend some time and collect some of them. Well, unexpected to me I was able to collect a ton of them real fast. I don't plan to keep them all as there is just no way for me to realistically keep this many nor do I care to really. Anyway, the variations in color are just amazing. I will get some pics and post them here when I have more time but I'll try to explain some of them to you. Most of them are the "normal" brownish gray color, some are a yellowish/brown color, some a reddish color, a few have a whitish line going down their backs, and one doesn't quite look like the rest and has a broken kinda striped pattern to him and he is quite dark....I would say black. Just amazing how different the different animals in one species can be.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  I'm looking forward to seeing the pics, thank you  :Smile:  !

----------

